# Pandinus dictator available



## dragonfire1577 (May 26, 2016)

So Ken the bug guy has Pandinus dictator available but for the price they are I don't want to pay and get an imperator instead. Can I count on these actually being dictator? I do have multiple papers that describe the differences between imperator, dictator, and gambiensis so I know I can ID the scorp once it gets to me but I would hate to buy one then to be dissapointed because of a misidentification.


----------



## darkness975 (May 26, 2016)

The only way to know that would be to talk to them directly. They're a reputable site so I would find it very surprising if they intentionally sold you one thing while you were asking for another. 
Given the cost of both it's a pretty even line in the sand on that one, excepting imperator's import ban of course ..


----------



## Sarkhan42 (May 26, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> The only way to know that would be to talk to them directly. They're a reputable site so I would find it very surprising if they intentionally sold you one thing while you were asking for another.
> Given the cost of both it's a pretty even line in the sand on that one, excepting imperator's import ban of course ..


I believe both have an import ban currently, but imperator is far more common CB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 26, 2016)

I don't think they'd sell you imperator in place of dictator since imperator probably sells for a higher price still. Errors do occur in identifying species even by professionals.  I bought several B gigas babies from Ken and when they arrived they were actually B jacksoni   After some debate back and forth - Ken finally saw that they did infact send me jacksoni's ( of which I just had 2 broods of my own + didn't need more of them ) so Ken traded me a nice amount of adult B gigas in return for the jacksoni he sent and some of my stock also. Errors do happen even with Ken but I don't think he'd intentionally sell you a wrongly ID'd species on purpose

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Galapoheros (May 26, 2016)

I’d bet dictator is not much different than imperator in size, looks and behavior, but the scientific name does have a ring to it doesn’t it, ….“DICTATOR”!.  Just the name makes people say, “Hey man, I want one of those!”  Until it’s proven otherwise through breeding attempts and having viable or non-viable offspring, I consider the possibility that imperator, dictator and gambiensis might be the same species/subspecies after all.  I’m aware of the trichobothria count difference but who knows for sure at this point that they are truly separate species.  I’ve read doubts by credible sources stating that possibility.  I don’t know, I just wonder sometimes.  btw KTG might have dictator but the pic on their site looks like a pic grabbed off the internet labeled gambiensis, and the same pic is also labeled imperator on another site.  I don't blame them, they will all look pretty much the same, just sayin.  KTG may very well have dictator since imperator is very hard to get, I also read there has been a move to sneak big black scorpions out of Africa from anywhere and one place has been from Cameroon, the area dictator is from.  Bottom line, at that price, I think I might go for it if my circumstances were different over here, and I would shoot for a pair of them.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LiHaoRan (May 27, 2016)

Do u have the pics of dictator on sell?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gromgrom (May 27, 2016)

I dont think it matters how reputable the vendor is, if you have any worries, they should provide you with the key *they used* and show you photos to prove it. (Or at least have them available in some fashion). It's on them to prove what they have is true dictator, and they know how rare/difficult to identify they are, so if they can ID them as dictator and sell them, they should be able to prove it without a doubt. Otherwise it should be sold as something like "Pandinus sp. ?"


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 27, 2016)

I mean, honestly I don't trust/like Ken, but he's a highly praised seller, with some top keepers commonly buying from him. As gromgrom said, ask him personally, and get some pictures.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 28, 2016)

LiHaoRan said:


> Do u have the pics of dictator on sell?


I've requested them and asked for at something for ID confirmation but no reply as of now.


----------



## LiHaoRan (May 29, 2016)

There some pics on sell by one Cameroon guy's FB.I doubt that is Pan. Dictator.


----------



## LiHaoRan (May 29, 2016)

gromgrom said:


> I dont think it matters how reputable the vendor is, if you have any worries, they should provide you with the key *they used* and show you photos to prove it. (Or at least have them available in some fashion). It's on them to prove what they have is true dictator, and they know how rare/difficult to identify they are, so if they can ID them as dictator and sell them, they should be able to prove it without a doubt. Otherwise it should be sold as something like "Pandinus sp. ?"


Hard to recognize by instar 2..


----------



## LiHaoRan (May 29, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> I've requested them and asked for at something for ID confirmation but no reply as of now.


I post some pics if may help u. DICTATOR has two horizontal stripes on claw and smaller sting, compares to IMPERATOR.


----------



## LiHaoRan (May 29, 2016)

GAMBIENSIS  DICTATOR  IMPERATOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pipa (May 30, 2016)

So the rumor is, 500 animals came into the USA via smuggled.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 30, 2016)

Well no confirmation yet


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 31, 2016)

Ok so these were apparently collected in Dictator's native range in Cameroon which luckily doesn't overlap with the other species there so I'm thinking I can safely bet these are Dictator


----------



## TheScorpionMan (May 31, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Ok so these were apparently collected in Dictator's native range in Cameroon which luckily doesn't overlap with the other species there so I'm thinking I can safely bet these are Dictator


I'd go for it.


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 1, 2016)

I used to live in Tucson where they are located and bought 3 of my T's from them. I Highly respect their knowledge and trust their business, it inspired me to bid on the Auction they had for two Dictators, I won and should be picking them up from fedex tomorrow. I already own one Imperator so when I get the chance I'll upload some comparison photos!


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 1, 2016)

Cool I'm gonna order soon hopefully and I'm trading an extra Avic I have for a discount.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 1, 2016)

@dragonfire1577 you shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 1, 2016)

Gonna be my first scorp that not from North America (I only have Hadrurus and Vaejovis/Hoffmannius species currently) and after working with such high strung scorpions all the time this species is likely gonna be a breeze to re house and do maintainence in the enclosure. I'm planning on making a nice naturalistic enclosure complete with plants placed where they won't be easily uprooted so it should look great.


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 2, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Gonna be my first scorp that not from North America (I only have Hadrurus and Vaejovis/Hoffmannius species currently) and after working with such high strung scorpions all the time this species is likely gonna be a breeze to re house and do maintainence in the enclosure. I'm planning on making a nice naturalistic enclosure complete with plants placed where they won't be easily uprooted so it should look great.


that's awesome. I almost got some H. Pallidus once because they supposedly have a fairly mild temperament. but the thing that attracts me to the Pandinus Genus is that they can be kept communally within their respective species that is.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 2, 2016)

N8Legged said:


> that's awesome. I almost got some H. Pallidus once because they supposedly have a fairly mild temperament. but the thing that attracts me to the Pandinus Genus is that they can be kept communally within their respective species that is.


I must say that none of the Arizonensis subspecies have a mild temperament in my experience and they are actually all quite aggressive besides maybe one normal H. arizonensis individual I have that is a little milder and even that scorp I wouldn't hold as it's definitely not fond of being prodded or 're housed just doesn't seem as quick to jab at whatever is bothering it.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 2, 2016)

LiHaoRan said:


> Hard to recognize by instar 2..


Then how does he know they're true dictator?  I dont see how your comment has any bearing on mine given it requires the same information from the seller.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 2, 2016)

gromgrom said:


> Then how does he know they're true dictator?  I dont see how your comment has any bearing on mine given it requires the same information from the seller.


They were supposedly collected in Cameroon as that's where the range of dictator and imperator don't overlap


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 2, 2016)

N8Legged said:


> that's awesome. I almost got some H. Pallidus once because they supposedly have a fairly mild temperament.


Whoever told you this is dead wrong. 



dragonfire1577 said:


> I must say that none of the Arizonensis subspecies have a mild temperament in my experience and they are actually all quite aggressive besides maybe one normal H. arizonensis individual I have that is a little milder and even that scorp I wouldn't hold as it's definitely not fond of being prodded or 're housed just doesn't seem as quick to jab at whatever is bothering it.


they are not aggressive they are defensive.


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 2, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Whoever told you this is dead wrong.
> 
> 
> they are not aggressive they are defensive.


I was at a reptile show a year or so ago they were handling these guys and passing them to people and they didn't seem any extra disturbed, they even had one of my friends hold one. they were marketing them with a common name of california king hairy as one of the larger and calmer species of the U.S.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 2, 2016)

I've handled them in the past too without incident though I still advise against it.

By the way that is a beautiful specimen in that picture. Looks huge though it could just be the angle of the image.


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 2, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> I've handled them in the past too without incident though I still advise against it.
> 
> By that way that is a beautiful specimen in that picture. Looks huge though it could just be the angle of the image.


I remember it being comparable in size to an adult emperor and these specimens were quite attractive though they were more than likely different ones the photos were taken a year apart from eachother.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 2, 2016)

darkness975 said:


> Whoever told you this is dead wrong.
> 
> 
> they are not aggressive they are defensive.


I used the term aggressive as I'd consider mine aggressive when it comes to food and disturbance near the burrow my male is quite prone to walking out and attacking the tongs and he goes after any prey items I offer him quite readily even large prey but in the context of handling I can agree defensive is more appropriate.


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 2, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> I used the term aggressive as I'd consider mine aggressive when it comes to food and disturbance near the burrow my male is quite prone to walking out and attacking the tongs and he goes after any prey items I offer him quite readily even large prey but in the context of handling I can agree defensive is more appropriate.


This makes sense, i've learned somewhat how to just scoop up my emperor with out annoying it too much anymore. but originally i used to use a large paint brush to back it onto my open hand and it would get defensive and i can see how this would be with other species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 2, 2016)

Did you pick up your dictator btw?


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 3, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Did you pick up your dictator btw?


yes i got them and put them in their new home today been busy with school stuff. but i'll post or send you pictures later, they're smaller than i was expecting, but Ken's didn't specify a size and smaller means they're younger. hopefully they're male and female. but they're about 2-3 inches total length with tail, they're plating looks tougher or more coarse than emperors and their claws are more slender and longer than an emperors proportionally.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yay I love juveniles that means they won't die of old age any time soon.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 3, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> I used the term aggressive as I'd consider mine aggressive when it comes to food and disturbance near the burrow my male is quite prone to walking out and attacking the tongs and he goes after any prey items I offer him quite readily even large prey but in the context of handling I can agree defensive is more appropriate.


Sounds more like an opportunistic desert dwelling creature that jumps on any chance to try and feed   

I think my _Hadrurus sp. _are my favorite specimens of all of my scorpions.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 3, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> They were supposedly collected in Cameroon as that's where the range of dictator and imperator don't overlap


supposedly


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 3, 2016)

gromgrom said:


> supposedly


I bought some of them i got them yesterday i'll upload pictures when i  get a chance and i'll try and get some high quality close ups of the claws so you may compare them to the genus and sub species description if you so desire.


----------



## LiHaoRan (Jun 4, 2016)

gromgrom said:


> Then how does he know they're true dictator?  I dont see how your comment has any bearing on mine given it requires the same information from the seller.


That's why I doubt it.


----------



## LiHaoRan (Jun 4, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Cool I'm gonna order soon hopefully and I'm trading an extra Avic I have for a discount.


Waiting for your pics of P.Dictator. KTBG's dictator pic looks like one female red claw scorpion.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 4, 2016)

LiHaoRan said:


> Waiting for your pics of P.Dictator. KTBG's dictator pic looks like one female red claw scorpion.


KTBG's picture is a picture of a P dictator taken off of cites species profile and isn't his.


----------



## stingray (Jun 4, 2016)

I am curious to see the pics to.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 4, 2016)

The pic is labeled imperator, gambiensis and dictator on diff sites with some mods, I doubt it’s even dictator.  I saw some dictators recently.  They look a little different but frankly, hypothetically, if I had never heard of imperator and dictator and somebody showed me the two and asked me which one I wanted, I would grab the imperator.  I think imperator is still the heavy weight contender in general BUT BUT BUT!, …I would still try to buy a pair of dictator and try and breed those, we won’t see those very often.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 4, 2016)

@N8Legged where are the pics!


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 4, 2016)

I figured this one would be the least bothered since it just finished a large cricket. i took the camera as close as i could i made it mad with the last picture with the measuring tape.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hmm pretty cool they don't seem as intensely granulated as Imperator but do have the signature lines on the claws dictator is often said to have.


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 4, 2016)

yeah a little smoother than imperator slenderer as well. but not as smooth as asian forrest, (i can't remember their scientific name I don't really care have no intention of owning any of them). though these are juveniles they could possibly get more granulated as they grow.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah but super cool definitely looks to be the real deal so I just finally ordered my own!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 5, 2016)

Only getting one as I'm more interested in collecting than breeding this species (I put all my breeding project focus on my geckos) and I'm setting it up in a sterilite bin on eco earth with some cork flats and a water dish but mine is supposedly also juvenile so that's only until it's a bit bigger then i will make a nice 10 gallon display terrarium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 5, 2016)

N8Legged said:


> their claws are more slender and longer than an emperors proportionally.


Looking at the species descriptions and images they should become bulkier with age


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 5, 2016)

N8Legged said:


> asian forrest, (i can't remember their scientific name I don't really care have no intention of owning any of them).


You should not completely ignore heterometrus sp. Or Asian forest Scorpions because Heterometrus madraspatensis is and extremely pretty scorpion and Heterometrus swammerdami is very rare and massive


----------



## stingray (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for posting the pics and good luck with them. Hope they turn out to be male and female.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 7, 2016)

It's claws are considerable bulkier than yours but under careful inspection the horizontal lines are present on the claws also and her back plates are more granulated than an emp


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 7, 2016)

she's got a red tail as well. mine still have white. question that you or someone may know. what do scorpions look like before they molt? one of them came pretty shiny and the other's got this dull dusty look to it and i'm wondering if it's preparing to molt soon. the Emperor i currently own i got as an adult and i haven't witnessed her molt I don't know if she will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 7, 2016)

Connection was weird and made my post twice so this one is now useless


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 7, 2016)

Red tail means mature right?


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh and male or female ?


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 8, 2016)

@dragonfire1577 not the clearest picture and i'm still a beginner, but I want to guess Male.


----------



## ftorres (Jun 8, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Oh and male or female ?


I say female


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 8, 2016)

Well he or she is very defensive currently but I've only had it 2 days and haven't messed with it besides for sexing pictures


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 8, 2016)

how large is yours? i'm wondering if maybe when ken got them he only received two youth's and put those two in the auction together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 8, 2016)

Like 7 inches haha I asked for a juvenile too.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 8, 2016)

So I'm guessing he only got 2 juvies also


----------



## LiHaoRan (Jun 9, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> KTBG's picture is a picture of a P dictator taken off of cites species profile and isn't his.


Did u get the pics, mate.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 9, 2016)

LiHaoRan said:


> Did u get the pics, mate.


Kinda confused by this I have the scorp already it arrived Tuesday. I posted a picture and a sexing pic and it's a really big scorp (just shy of seven inches), heck its even my profile picture


----------



## N8Legged (Jun 9, 2016)

LiHaoRan said:


> Did u get the pics, mate.


I posted pictures of mine as well


----------



## LiHaoRan (Jun 12, 2016)

N8Legged said:


> I figured this one would be the least bothered since it just finished a large cricket. i took the camera as close as i could i made it mad with the last picture with the measuring tape.


Two strikes on the claw, that's what i heard about P.Dictator. What do you think of it, mate?


----------



## LiHaoRan (Jun 12, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Oh and male or female ?


Could be one female.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2016)

I'd like to see a dorsal shot of the carapace.  Now that some are around, I still haven't seen a real good pic of one.


----------



## MathiasVG (Jun 15, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Oh and male or female ?


A female, looks just like my SIX females. Anybody interested in having some adult dictator females? I want to breed them. So I need to get rid of some of my females and get a couple of males.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pipa (Jun 16, 2016)

Galopheros ... I could probably send you a couple of shots ..... I have 30 adults atm ..... they look like an emporer but abit leggier , thorax is different and they are def. alittle more cranky...
Are these are CITES ? does anyone know if any more will becoming in other than the 500 specimens that came into the USA ?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah CITES, I wouldn't count on seeing these available again but apparently sometimes a request for an export is approved if very little ecological impact is perceived though I've heard this last one wasn't approved.  Since they are here, oh yeah, good idea to breed them.  You should do well with breeding with that many!  I may try and contact you later, I live in Texas also.


----------



## MathiasVG (Jun 16, 2016)

If you have males that you don't need and are interested in selling them, then I'd like to buy some from you.


----------



## MelissaFlipski (Jul 31, 2016)

LLL Reptile has Pandinus dictator for sale (apparently), but list the common name as emperors. (http://www.lllreptile.com/catalog/152-scorpions-centipedes-millipedes-and-other-bugs) I asked them about this inconsistency and am awaiting a response. If dictators have similar handlability as emperors, I'd be OK with either. But listing something incorrectly makes me nervous about what I am getting. Thoughts?

Has anyone done a comparison on the two species for personality/handlability?

Does anyone know of a reliable source for either species for sale?

THANKS!


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jul 31, 2016)

MelissaFlipski said:


> LLL Reptile has Pandinus dictator for sale (apparently), but list the common name as emperors. (http://www.lllreptile.com/catalog/152-scorpions-centipedes-millipedes-and-other-bugs) I asked them about this inconsistency and am awaiting a response. If dictators have similar handlability as emperors, I'd be OK with either. But listing something incorrectly makes me nervous about what I am getting. Thoughts?
> 
> Has anyone done a comparison on the two species for personality/handlability?
> 
> ...


My big female dictator who is mentioned repeatedly in this thread is a serious jerk for handleability and even hisses or stridulates at me when I bother her, It's nothing like the emperors i've worked with. Most people report they are more defensive to varying levels.


----------



## Pinkknee (Aug 31, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> My big female dictator who is mentioned repeatedly in this thread is a serious jerk for handleability and even hisses or stridulates at me when I bother her, It's nothing like the emperors i've worked with. Most people report they are more defensive to varying levels.


How much did you pay for your female from KTBG.  Just curious as Id like to get one if I can.  Thanks!


----------



## MathiasVG (Aug 31, 2016)

Pinkknee said:


> How much did you pay for your female from KTBG.  Just curious as Id like to get one if I can.  Thanks!


I got them from backwater reptiles for $60 each. I now have lots of babies for sale for $40 each, $35 if you buy more than 3, in case you are interested.


----------



## sschind (Aug 31, 2016)

N8Legged said:


> how large is yours? i'm wondering if maybe when ken got them he only received two youth's and put those two in the auction together.



two yutes?


Sorry, I couldn't resits a reference from one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 31, 2016)

Haha, I never saw that movie and know that line.  I think all immature scorpions should now be called “yutes”.  I remember when people were drooling over getting dictators, I’m surprised they weren’t for sale for at least $150.  They turned out to look so much like emperors though but with an attitude.  They are one of the pinchiest scorpions I’ve had.  Sometimes when I put a roach in, one will pinch the dickens out of it and I’m thinking, “Man that thing’s hungry.”  Then it throws it to the side, it just didn’t like it around and killed it.  Anybody else get babies, .. I mean yutes, I think I have a gravid one or two.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hootie (Nov 28, 2016)

New here, I have an inperator that is stuck in a molt and not sure what to do, any advice? No vets who see scorpians around here.

Second question, backwaterreptiles has imperator and dictator for sale...are they reputable? Does anyone here sell either of these?


----------



## MathiasVG (Nov 28, 2016)

Hootie said:


> New here, I have an inperator that is stuck in a molt and not sure what to do, any advice? No vets who see scorpians around here.
> 
> Second question, backwaterreptiles has imperator and dictator for sale...are they reputable? Does anyone here sell either of these?


Sorry for the bad molt. I've never experience this. Sorry I can't help.

Backwater does have dictator, but perhaps not imperator. The last time I ordered a pair of imperators from them, the shippment turned out to be a pair of _heterometrus_ longimanus(asian forest scorpions). I contacted them. And they comfirmed it and apologized. They told me that their shipping department had been making a mistake that all their shipped out orders for _Pandinus_ imperator were _heterometrus_ longimanus. Ironically, they also sell _heterometrus_ longimanus for a much lower price. As for my order, they gave me a refund and let me keep the asian forest scorpions for free. But I'm not really interested in keeping them. Anyway, backwater is notorious for not updating their website. They just can't be bothered to fix their wrong ads online. In fact,  a large portion of their listings are out of stock. I have lots of personal experience with them.

I do sell dictators myself. I have several adults and a lot of babies ranging from 1.5 to 2.5 inches.


----------



## Hootie (Nov 28, 2016)

How much are you selling the for? Are you experienced at shipping them?


----------



## Hootie (Nov 28, 2016)

Didn't mean to offend with the shipping comment, got burned once.


----------



## MathiasVG (Nov 28, 2016)

Hootie said:


> How much are you selling the for? Are you experienced at shipping them?


$35 each for the baby.

No, I've never shipped anything alive before. I have been watching lots of videos on youtube about how to package and ship tarantulas and scorpions, though.


----------



## Hootie (Nov 28, 2016)

Are you selling any adults as well? And if you are, how old are they and price? I'm interested in a baby.


----------



## MathiasVG (Nov 28, 2016)

I don't know how old the adults are, since they are wild caught, I think. I don't want to sell the adults because I want to keep them for breeding, unless someone can an interesting offer.


----------



## Hootie (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm very interested in a baby, how old and what size are they?


----------



## MathiasVG (Nov 29, 2016)

They are about 3 to 5 month old ranging from 1.5 to 2.5 inches.


----------



## MathiasVG (Nov 29, 2016)

Hootie said:


> I'm very interested in a baby, how old and what size are they?


They are about 3 to 5 month old ranging from 1.5 to 2.5 inches.


----------



## Hootie (Nov 29, 2016)

I want to buy one and would like to get it shipped before it gets real cold.  You let me know how you want to do this.


----------



## MathiasVG (Nov 29, 2016)

Hootie said:


> I want to buy one and would like to get it shipped before it gets real cold.  You let me know how you want to do this.


What is the shipping address? I'd like to check out the shipping cost first.


----------



## Hootie (Nov 29, 2016)

Can I text you that info? 515-401-2828...send me your number, thanks!


----------



## MathiasVG (Nov 30, 2016)

Hootie said:


> Can I text you that info? 515-401-2828...send me your number, thanks!


Of course. Text message sent.


----------



## bildova (Jun 13, 2017)

MathiasVG said:


> Sorry for the bad molt. I've never experience this. Sorry I can't help.
> 
> Backwater does have dictator, but perhaps not imperator. The last time I ordered a pair of imperators from them, the shippment turned out to be a pair of _heterometrus_ longimanus(asian forest scorpions). I contacted them. And they comfirmed it and apologized. They told me that their shipping department had been making a mistake that all their shipped out orders for _Pandinus_ imperator were _heterometrus_ longimanus. Ironically, they also sell _heterometrus_ longimanus for a much lower price. As for my order, they gave me a refund and let me keep the asian forest scorpions for free. But I'm not really interested in keeping them. Anyway, backwater is notorious for not updating their website. They just can't be bothered to fix their wrong ads online. In fact,  a large portion of their listings are out of stock. I have lots of personal experience with them.
> 
> I do sell dictators myself. I have several adults and a lot of babies ranging from 1.5 to 2.5 inches.





hello,
        do you still have any _Pandinus dictator ? _


----------



## Connerl8k (Jun 13, 2017)

bildova said:


> hello,
> do you still have any _Pandinus dictator ? _


 if he doesn't or if he is no longer active I believe there are dictators available in the buy-
/sell area of the forum.take a look.


----------



## bildova (Jun 13, 2017)

i'd reply to one the has some but it says "You have insufficient privileges to reply here" :/


----------



## vespers (Jun 13, 2017)

bildova said:


> i'd reply to one the has some but it says "You have insufficient privileges to reply here" :/


You have to PM the member, not reply in their 'classifieds' threads.


----------



## Reptilesbyrick (Jun 14, 2017)

dragonfire1577 said:


> So Ken the bug guy has Pandinus dictator available but for the price they are I don't want to pay and get an imperator instead. Can I count on these actually being dictator? I do have multiple papers that describe the differences between imperator, dictator, and gambiensis so I know I can ID the scorp once it gets to me but I would hate to buy one then to be dissapointed because of a misidentification.


Not sure if you're interested but I have TRUE CBB _P. imperator _for sale.  I have raised the parents from 2i and they had babies late last summer.  True _P. imperator_ have been hard to find since the import ban.  I also have _P. dictator_ that are gravid.  Care is very similar...deep humid substrate and moderate temps.  I have had some experience with Ken and have found them to be honest.  But mistakes can happen.  If the cost is moderate, pictures are always warranted.  Pm with any questions or interest in the 4i Emporer scorpions I have for sale.  Good luck!


----------



## MathiasVG (Jun 14, 2017)

Reptilesbyrick said:


> Not sure if you're interested but I have TRUE CBB _P. imperator _for sale.  I have raised the parents from 2i and they had babies late last summer.  True _P. imperator_ have been hard to find since the import ban.  I also have _P. dictator_ that are gravid.  Care is very similar...deep humid substrate and moderate temps.  I have had some experience with Ken and have found them to be honest.  But mistakes can happen.  If the cost is moderate, pictures are always warranted.  Pm with any questions or interest in the 4i Emporer scorpions I have for sale.  Good luck!


Hello, how much do you want for the CBB _P. imperator_? Can 4i be sexed? I tried to PM you but your inbox is full. Thanks! Mathias


----------



## Reptilesbyrick (Jun 14, 2017)

MathiasVG said:


> Hello, how much do you want for the CBB _P. imperator_? Can 4i be sexed? I tried to PM you but your inbox is full. Thanks! Mathias


Sorry about that!  I cleaned the inbox out!  I am asking $40 for each +shipping of the 4i CBB _P. imperator_.  They are very healthy and growing fast.  For 5 or more, I would come down to $35 each.  I can send you some pics if you like.  Should be able to inbox now.  Just PM with any questions.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 14, 2017)

Reptilesbyrick said:


> Sorry about that!  I cleaned the inbox out!  I am asking $40 for each +shipping of the 4i CBB _P. imperator_.  They are very healthy and growing fast.  For 5 or more, I would come down to $35 each.  I can send you some pics if you like.  Should be able to inbox now.  Just PM with any questions.


Idk if you read the whole thread but I did end up buying the P. dictator and it was an awesome scorp, also definitely a true dictator. I actually sold it off though due to consolidating my collection but while I had it it was awesome!


----------



## bildova (Jun 14, 2017)

ty, I messaged them. I am just waiting for a reply


----------



## bildova (Jun 14, 2017)

Reptilesbyrick said:


> Sorry about that!  I cleaned the inbox out!  I am asking $40 for each +shipping of the 4i CBB _P. imperator_.  They are very healthy and growing fast.  For 5 or more, I would come down to $35 each.  I can send you some pics if you like.  Should be able to inbox now.  Just PM with any questions.


are the gravid _P. dictator_ females also the same price as the _P. imperator_  ? I would like 6 of the _P. imperator if you still have them _


----------



## Reptilesbyrick (Jun 14, 2017)

bildova said:


> are the gravid _P. dictator_ females also the same price as the _P. imperator_  ? I would like 6 of the _P. imperator if you still have them _


I'm going to hold on to the _P. dictator_ for awhile.  I have the _P. imperator_.  They are 4i, about 1 1/2 to 2 inches long.  I won't be able to sex them confidently at this size.  I will PM you and you can send me your address.  I can send you more pics if you like.  Thank you!


----------



## Connerl8k (Jun 15, 2017)

Reptilesbyrick said:


> I'm going to hold on to the _P. dictator_ for awhile.  I have the _P. imperator_.  They are 4i, about 1 1/2 to 2 inches long.  I won't be able to sex them confidently at this size.  I will PM you and you can send me your address.  I can send you more pics if you like.  Thank you!
> View attachment 243327
> View attachment 243328


Please pm some
More pics and the price total with sending to England, p.imperator preferably female but I understand it is hard to sex at this stage! How many do you have available?


----------



## ivanpaulo (May 15, 2020)

Hello, everybody!
My name is Ivan and I live in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.
I am really interested in purchasing some scorplings.
Here in Brazil it is almost impossible to find exotic scorpions.
I was wondering if you could ship some lings to me.
Do you know a safe way to do that?
Pandinus, Heterometrus, Hadrurus, Hadogenes, Euscorpius are ok for me.
Best wishes.


----------

